# Was man nicht alles anstellt bis das Addon kommt ;-)



## Roqador (6. August 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*"Hallo Leute,
da ich eigentlich nur noch auf Cataclysm warte, ist mir etwas eingefallen um die Zeit etwas zu verkürzen.
Ich (wir) werden jede Woche oder kürzer (zur Zeit am Tag 2x ) von bekannten Orten ein Panorma erstellen.
Cicer (Skip) arbeitet mit bei der Erstellung der Panoramen. Vielen Dank dafür, super Arbeit !!!!

Unser eigener Sticky hier ist das Sturmwind-Panorma mit 
akt. 23 verlinkten Unterpanoramas die laufende erweitert werden.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html[/font]
**[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sortierung neueste Panoramen oben[/font]
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]in Kürze kommt: [/font]*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 67 Sturmwind Gefängnis*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com/sw/gefaengnis.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Server: Kult der Verdammten 09.09.2010 20:08
*[/font]
Panorama 66 Steinkrallen
http://dont-move.com/sw/steink.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 05.09.2010 11:26[/font][/font]

Panorama 63-65 Desolace 1 + 2 + 3
http://dont-move.com/sw/desolace1.html
http://dont-move.com/sw/desolace2.html 
http://dont-move.com/sw/desolace3.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 04.09.2010 22:50[/font][/font]

Panorama 62 Sturmwindausbau Kathedralenplatz 2
http://dont-move.com/sw/kath22.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 30.08.2010 18:08[/font]

Panorama 61 Sturmwindausbau Übungsplatz
http://dont-move.com/sw/swk.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 29.08.2010 19:45[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]

Panorama 60 Ödland
http://dont-move.com/sw/oed1.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 17.08.2010 19:43[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 57 bis 59 Startgebiet Allianz da sich die Gebiete verändern (werden zum Teil von Orks übernommen)*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com...lli_start1.html*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com...lli_start2.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com...lie_start3.html*[/font][/font]
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 26.08.2010 22:08[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 56 Tiefenbahn in Sturmwind und kleinere Updates in Sturmwind*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com/sw/bahn.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 27.08.2010 11:08[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die aktuell *neusten 5 Panoramen (51 bis 55) *sind mehr extra aufgelistet.Ihr findet sie, [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]wenn ihr Sturmwind (http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html) aufruft und von dort aus Richtung [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Altstadt und in die Altstadt selbst geht.Server: Kult der Verdammten 28.10.2010 17:00-18:00[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Bemerkung: "_Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, was sich hinter bestimmten Toren so abspielt_"
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 50 Späherkuppe Westfall
**http://dont-move.com/sw/spaeher.html*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 19.08.2010 13:11[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

Panorama 49 Schattrath
**http://dont-move.com/sw/schatt.html*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 26.08.2010 16:40[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

Panorama 47/48 Sturmwindausbau Tal der Helden und Bank
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw_tal.html*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]*http://dont-move.com/sw/sw_bank.html** 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 14.08.2010 22:00 / 22:10[/font]

Panorama 46 Wegkreuz
**http://dont-move.com/sw/cross2.html*
*Server: Kult der Verdammten 20.08.20010 15:37

Panorama 45
**http://dont-move.com/sw/Nagrand.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 12.08.2010 13:40[/font]

Panorama 44 Unterstadt (wieder mit full 3D - looping, uneingeschränkte Bewegung)
* Achtung NEU * 
Vorführmodus d.h. wenn ihr nach dem Start keine! Tasten/Maus drückt, 
erfolgt ein ca. 60 Sekunden dauernder automatischer Flug zu verschiedenen 
Punkten Dieser Modus wird bei jedem reload neu gestartet. 
Man kann jedoch jederzeit selbst die Kontrolle übernehmen. *[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com...unterstadt.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 23.08.2010 00:18
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Kurzfristig eingeschoben aus aktuellem Wunsch von Anato, Gilde Blaublutbande
Panorama 42 und 43 Silbermond 1 +2 
**http://dont-move.com...silbermond.html*
*http://dont-move.com/sw/silber2.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 22.08.2010 19:54 / 20:12
Server: die Aldor

Panorama 41 Dalaran bei Tag
**http://dont-move.com/sw/dalaran2.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 20.08.2010 14:046
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 40 Süderstade
**http://dont-move.com...uederstade.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 16.08.2010 22:46
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 39 *NEU* mit grenzenloser Freiheit ^^ 360 Grad Looping*
**http://dont-move.com/sw/menethil.html** 
**Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 18:28
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 32-38 Sturmwindausbau (noch nicht vollständig)
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html*
*Aufnahmedatum: die letzten 3 Tage
Server: Kult der Verdammten
Bemerkung: Geht einfach vom Markplatz aus (Link) Richtung Altstadt
dann seht ihr schon wohin wo es jetzt weitergeht.
Neu sind: 2 x Burg, 2 x Zwergenviertel, 1 x Burgplatz, 1 x Greifenmeister sowie 
in den alten Panoramen Transferringe/Links aktualisiert

Panorama 31: hmhmh ;-)
**http://dont-move.com/sw/oo.html*
*Aufnahmedatum: -
Server: -
hmhmh, wo ist Cicer (Skip) denn da hingefallen ? keine Ahnung ;-)

Panorama 30: Astranaar
**http://dont-move.com/sw/astra1.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:42
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 29: Dunkelküste Teil 2
**http://dont-move.com...kelkueste1.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 28: Dunkelküste Teil 1
**http://dont-move.com...nkelkueste.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:31
Server: Kult der Verdammten
Bemerkung: 
Dunkelküste für Blumenfreunde :-))
Zur Info : Es handelt sich um original und unbehandelte Screenshots.

Panorma 27: Ogrimmar classic Teil 1
**http://dont-move.com/sw/tal.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 01:22[/font]

Panorma 26: Donnerfels 2 Stk. mit Link 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/donner.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 12:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 25: Bruecke SW
**http://dont-move.com...swbruecke3.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 11:33
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 24:Kathedrale
**http://dont-move.com...kathedrale.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 23:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 23: Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
**http://dont-move.com/sw/hellfire.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 03:30[/font]

Panorma 22: Tanaris
**http://dont-move.com/sw/tanaris.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 10.08.2010 20:26[/font]

Panorma 21: Ulduar
**http://dont-move.com/sw/ulduar.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 02:24[/font]

Panorma 20: Kristallsangwald
**http://dont-move.com/sw/kristall.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 02:14[/font]

**Panorama 19: Verwüstete Lande - Das dunkle Portal
**http://dont-move.com/sw/dunkles.html** 
Aufnahmedatum/-zeit: 08.08.2010 23:10
Server: EU-Mannoroth*

*Panorama 18: Hinterland Bruchhauer
**http://dont-move.com/sw/bruch.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 18:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 17: Beutebucht *neu mit Sound*
**http://dont-move.com/sw/bb2.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 13:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 16: Tausend Nadeln
**http://dont-move.com/sw/tausend.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]15:00 Uhr[/font]
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 15: Arathi 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/arathi2.html*
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 20:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten
Bemerkung: versucht mal direkt in die Sonne zu sehen (evtl. zoom) ;-)[/font]

*Panorama 14: Sturmwind Teil 9
**http://dont-move.com/sw/altstadt1.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 14:03
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 13: Durotar 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/durotar.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 08.08.2010 11:00[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 12: Sturmwind Teil 8 (ab jetzt mit verbesserter Grafik)
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw4.html*
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.20210 12:00
Server: Kult der Verdammte*n*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorma 11: Winterspring NEU mit Live-Schneefall ^^
**http://dont-move.com...nterspring.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.20210 18:45
Server: Kult der Verdammten
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 10: Azshara
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 13:00 Uhr
**http://dont-move.com/sw/azshara2.html*
[/font][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannorothr[/font][/font][/font]

*Panorama 9: Biokuppel Nethersturm
**http://dont-move.com/sw/bio.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 24:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 8: Ogrimmar 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/og.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 21:30
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Erstes Multilink-Panorma
Panorama 3-8: Sturmwind 3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 + ...
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 07.08.2010 00:10 / 08.08. 15:00/20:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 2: Nagrand
**http://dont-move.com...nd/nagrand.html*
*(Meine zweite Domain da eminenter Platzmangel ;-)
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 06.08.2010 13:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 1: Dalaran
**http://dont-move.com/sw/dalaran.html*
*Aufnahmadatum/Zeit: 06.08.2008 00:30
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Bedienung und Tips: Panoramen sind auch mit der Maus navigierbar, sowie rein- und rauszoombar mit Maus Scrollrad oder shift/STRG 
(siehe auch Steuerleisten und Transferringe im Bild). 
TIP: Wenn man das Browserfenster mit der Maus unten rechts vergrößert/verkleinert 
(und nur dann) wird die Steuerleiste und der gesamte Inhalt immer richtig skaliert.

Da manche Panoramen wie z.B. Sturmwind, laufend erweitert werden, ist es erforderlich den Browsercache ab und zu zu löschen,
da ansonsten die neuen Transferringe/Links zu den neuen Gebieten im Panorama nicht sichtbar sind.

Hier die versprochene kleine oft nachgefragte Erklärung zur Erstellung solcher Panoramen.
Ausgangsmaterial sind ganz normale Screenshots. Man braucht dazu mehrere Reihen (hoch/mittel/tief) da man sie ja aus ego-Perpektive aufnehmen muss.
Für Nagrand zB. ca. 30 Stück. Außerdem muss ja runherum alles komplett zu sehen sein sonst gibts schwarze Flecken ;-)
Mit einem geeigneten Programm aus diesen Screenshots dann ein einzelnes großese Panorama erstellen. Es gibt diverse freeware dafür, ich verwende aber ein etwas professionelleres (AutoPano 2 Pro). 
Dieses fertige Bild muss nun in einem beliebigen Grafikprogramm etwas bearbeitet werden um Fehler, hell/dunkel usw. zu korrigieren die evtl. durch das Zusammenschieben der vielen überlappenden Bilder entstanden sind. 

Jetzt kommt der letzte Schritt. Aus der fertigen Grafik ein 360° Panorama erstellen das auch im Web steuerbar ist. 
Aus der einen großen Grafik werden erst mal wieder bis zu ca. 300 kleine Grafiken erstellt, da sonst die Ladezeit im Web
beim Aufruf, bewegen und scrollen zu lange dauern würde. Der Geamtspeicherplatz für ein Panorma ca. 2 bis 40 MB je nachdem aus wie vielen Screenshots es zusammengebaut wird.

Hier gibt es wieder verschiedenen Tools auch Freeware, ich verwende dazu krpano-Tools. Diese sind zwar sehr 
umfangreich und etwas komplex aber die Möglichkeiten unendlich. Ich habe auch erst angefangen zu lernen damit. 
Damit wird dann eine Flashdatei, xml und html Datei erstellt. Der Rest wird manuell zusammengebaut (Sound , Multimedia, Hotspots usw. )
Das gesamte Zusammenspiel wird dann ausgehend von einer html Datei im Flashteil und mit xml gesteuert.

So,das wärs mal im Schnelldurchlauf ;-)

Viel Spass

Grüße
Roqador

Ergänzung1: 
Keine Angst vor Jacascript. Das Javascript ist lediglich zum Anzeigen der Flashdatei, da das nicht anders geht und die Domain hab ich seit über 10 Jahren und sie ist in Deutschland gehostet. Bin übrigends schon seit über 4 Jahren hier registriert. Ihr dürft mir schon trauen. 
Prinzipiell gebe ich euch aber recht, ein gesundes Mißtrauen ist heutzutage nie schlecht."* [/font]


----------



## Dranke (6. August 2010)

Ich glaube, du solltest noch machen das man die namen sieht. vlt au ned^^


----------



## Xeith (6. August 2010)

das ja cool, hast es echt gut hin bekommen


----------



## Fámeless (6. August 2010)

Mal ne Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie bekommt man so ein Bild hin ? ^^


----------



## Matchfighter (6. August 2010)

nettes Panorama =) Btw welches Programm hast eig dafür benutzt ? =)


----------



## orkman (6. August 2010)

hab geklickt .. da kommt wirklich ne panorama von dala , von daher 
und antivirus etc... meldet auch nix
mfg


----------



## Roqador (6. August 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*@ Matchfighter*
[/font]
Ich nehme dazu mehrere Programme.
Zum Aufnehmen der Bilder normale Hardcopies, diese baue ich dann mit Autopano Pro zu einem Panorama zusammen und den Rest mache ich mit Flash und den krpano Tools.

freut mich wenn es euch gefällt.

Morgen um 12:00 Abends rum mache ich Sturmwind Marktplatz  falls einer mit aufs Bild will ;-)

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. August 2010)

Wäre vielleicht interessanter sowas von Orten zu erstellen die sich auch tatsächlich verändern werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Weiß nicht in wiefern sich Sturmwind marktplatz groß verändert außer dass man nach oben hin mehr sieht wegen dem Flugverkehr.

Könntest in flash dann noch nen button einbauen der vorher/nachher zeigt und zwar mit der gleichen rotation

Heißt also wenn ich mich vorher um 132° gedreht hab um mir ein türmchen anzukucken sollte ich nach dem klick auf den button in genau die gleiche richtung kucken, nur halt im "Nachher" bild


----------



## Tikume (6. August 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Wäre vielleicht interessanter sowas von Orten zu erstellen die sich auch tatsächlich verändern werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Southshore oder Tarrens Mühle würden sich da wohl empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrieyr (6. August 2010)

hab leider geburtstag sonst würd ich aber gerne aufs foto =)


die idee is ma was neues und geiles, kann man auch mehr raus machen ! *2 thumbs up*


----------



## Cicer (6. August 2010)

Sieht nett aus... Ist sowas auch als Laie(Schreibt man das so?^^) machbar?
Der schwebende halbe Baum links von der Bank hat style^^
Edit: Du musst schon den Server angeben @ Autor


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (6. August 2010)

Da! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs mal ein wenig editiert.. muss ja nicht jeder sehen wo ich arbeite :-P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (6. August 2010)

Da ist noch so ein schwarzes Dreieck bei dem Spielwarenladen. Ansonsten wirklich gute Arbeit.


----------



## Blacknature (6. August 2010)

Eine sehr Coole Sache,gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur eine Idee,du kannst ja die *alten* Orte so festhalten,die mit Cata verschwinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battlefronter (6. August 2010)

Sehr geil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daimon  ally arygos (6. August 2010)

einfach nur nice gemacht 
Danke an dieser stelle


----------



## Orthrus (6. August 2010)

Guten Morgen,

das ist ja eine schöne Idee und mal etwas anderes als die üblichen Screenshots. Ich freu mich schon auf weitere Bilder, danke an den TE.
Bin immer wieder erstaunt was der Com so alles einfällt.

Dazu gleich ein Aufruf ans Buffed Team: Wär das nicht eine eigene Rubrik wert? WoW / Features / Panoramen ???


Mit untoten Grüßen...


----------



## Freyen (6. August 2010)

Moinsens,

wow das sieht ja mal genial aus! Daumen hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin eh Fan von solchen Panas.
Da freu ich mich schon auf die nächsten.


----------



## Vuzula (6. August 2010)

nice Work 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Freu mich auch auf mehr!


----------



## Stevesteel (6. August 2010)

sehr schön gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (6. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,

*Danke *für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen und auch Ideen dazu.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so gut ankommt.
Die Grafikfehler habe ich soweit behoben.

Wenn ihr *schöne *Stellen kennt, an denen man etwas überhöht stehen kann und eine 360 Grad, 
also Rundumsicht möglich ist, bitte hier melden mit genauen Koordinaten. Ich werde diese dann 
besuchen, begutachten und dann ggf. erstellen.  

Bitte aber nur Landschaften, Städte, Siedlungen usw. keine Inis. Am Besten wären natürlich Orte die 
sich im kommenden Addon verändern werden und hier dann quasi konserviert werden könnten ;-)

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Cotraxis (6. August 2010)

nette idee... wäre aber noch spektakulärer wenn man sich mit der maus noch frei bewegen könnte...


----------



## Cotraxis (6. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> *Danke *für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen und auch Ideen dazu.
> 
> ...



dann nehm doch z.B. mal das schönste gebiet von WoW auf... NAGRAND ^^


----------



## Sarvan (6. August 2010)

Ich hab einfach immer wieder Screenshots von der alten Welt gemacht, bevor sie dann zerstört wird.


----------



## BÄÄÄHM! (6. August 2010)

Hi

Echt toll gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

JAA mach eins von Nagrand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 am besten in der Mitte bei Haala mit den schöönen Wasserfällen xP

MFG


----------



## Chrisjee (6. August 2010)

Einige schöne Plätze:
Nagrand
Heulendes Fjord
Sturmwind mitte
Mondlichtung
Brill 
Scharlachrote Kloster: Kathedrale (Beim Brunnen)


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. August 2010)

Mangel an Content bringt Überfluss an Kreativität!

sehr fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchurxoxD (6. August 2010)

also
1. der link is einwandfrei und funzt
2.das hast du echt nice gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RippedLife (6. August 2010)

SEEEEHHHRRR COOL GEMACHT!!

Also ganz ehrlich : Hut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (6. August 2010)

RippedLife schrieb:


> SEEEEHHHRRR COOL GEMACHT!!
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich : Hut ab
> 
> ...



/sign


Ich würde es toll finden, wenn es bald vom Ungoro Krater, Schlingendorntal, Sholozarbecken und von Nagrand Bilder gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benon (6. August 2010)

Hi, 
3 Dinge die ich anmerken will:

1. Geil gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Sag lieber nicht wenn du sowas machst wo als nächstes, das führt dazu das das Bild voller Chars ist und man nichtsmehr vom Ort sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. FERALAS AUF DER BRÜCKE z.b. PLS!!!!


LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Roqador (6. August 2010)

*Nagrand *ist Online,
http://dont-move.com/nagrand/nagrand.html

Weitere Infos dazu  im Posting 1 ganz oben.


viel Spass 
Roqador


----------



## Lawler87 (6. August 2010)

Ej kannst mir sagen wie man sowas macht?


----------



## Noxmel (6. August 2010)

Wow, das sieht ja klasse aus. Echt super gemacht, kann mich da nur allen anschliessen. Und Nagrand bestätigt sich auch bei mir mir wieder als eines der schönsten Gebiete in der WoW-Welt.

Vielen Dank, super Arbeit!


----------



## Deis (6. August 2010)

Aus datenschutzrechtlichen Grueden werde ich Klage einreichen, da ich, ohne meine vorherige Zustimmung, auf dem round-a-view zu sehen und desweiteren deutlich zu erkennen bin.

...


Spaß beiseite. Aufwendige Arbeit, schoen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich schaue es mir dann doch lieber aus eigener Perspektive an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azuran (6. August 2010)

10/10 für die idee ^^

Am schönsten währe es wohl die gegenden der alten welt die sich verändern zu nehmen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (6. August 2010)

Da oft nachgefragt, habe ich in meinem allerersten Posting die Herstellung
solcher Panoramen beschrieben, zumindest so wie ich es mache .

Güße
Roqador


----------



## Roqador (7. August 2010)

Sturmwind Marktplatz ist Online
http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html

Nur ein kleines da ich in SW noch etwas anderes vorhabe.

Gruß
Roqador


----------



## Roqador (7. August 2010)

*Neuigkeit*: Seht euch jetzt noch einmal  in Stormwind etwas genauer um, es gibt eine neue Funktion (kleiner Tip - ist im Bild)

viel Spass

Roqador


----------



## Roqador (7. August 2010)

weitere 2 Sturmwind-Panormanen erstellt und verlinkt.
Ausgangspunkt hier 
http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Keks des Jahres (7. August 2010)

Einfach nur sehr geil gemacht, mehr kann man dazu eig. nicht sagen =)
Würde es Punkte geben dann definitiv 10/10 mit Sternchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2010)

wie geil ist das den xD

das zeigt so ziemlich den alltag in wow (außer nagrand) 
leute laufen rum , hier & da stehen ein paar npc`s

sehr gute arbeit


----------



## sama92 (7. August 2010)

Ich finde die Panoramaidee echt cool und klasse umgesetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Elf von zehn Punkten von mir dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder um es anders zu sagen: Will mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrisjee (7. August 2010)

Wieder einmal sehr gelungene Bilder. 
Bitte mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Ah erst jetzt ist mir aufgefallen das es mehr Sw Bilder gibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr genial.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (7. August 2010)

Oder im Nethersturm, einer der Biokuppeln.
Das würde ich toll finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (7. August 2010)

Ich finde die Idee verdammt gut  Mich würd es sehr freuen, wenn du weitermachst! Vllt folgen dir ja paar Leute und man hat bald eine Sammlung, denn sowas ist wirklich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt ja diverse Artworks, mach da mal mit, vllt wird es ja noch richtig populär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr nett, es hat ein Lesezeichen!


----------



## Tsukasu (8. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> da ich eigentlich nur noch auf Cataclysm warte, ist mir heute etwas eingefallen um die Zeit etwas zu verkürzen.
> Ich werde jede Woche oder kürzer von bekannten Orten so ein Panorma erstellen wie hier das Erste aus Dalaran.
> 
> ...



geil WoW Street. 
Aber mal im ernst denkst du vieleicht nach ein WoW street zu machen ? ;D, wer echt geil sowas vorallem noch vor cata für die späteren WoW Spieler die, dies Welt nie mehr bzw nie mals zu gesicht bekommen oder gar net mal kennen ^^.


----------



## Roqador (8. August 2010)

Panorma 9 ist Online - Biokuppel in Nethersturm (auf Tip von *Crush351*)


Panorama 9: Biokuppel Nethersturm
http://dont-move.com/sw/bio.html

Aktuelle Informationen und Updates schreibe ich auch immer ins Originalposting. 
Schaded daher nicht die ab und zu wieder mal zu lesen.

Ich seh mir im Übrigen immer alle eure Location-Vorschläge an, nur alle eigenen sich leider nicht. 
Alle Vorschläge hab ich aber noch nicht abgearbeitet ;-)

@Tsukassu : Die Idee ist nicht schlecht :-)

Grüße und weiterhin viel Spass
Roqador


----------



## Cicer (8. August 2010)

Ich hatte langeweile und hab auch mal eins von Durotar gemacht. da ich aber kein Plan von Flash usw. habe, kann ichs einfach hochladen und dir schicken?
Falls ja, sag einfach Bescheid, kanns dir in *.pano, *.jpg, *.png oder anderen Formaten hochladen ;D
Edit: Azshara, Tanaris und Tausend Nadeln hätte ich auch noch


----------



## Roqador (8. August 2010)

immer her damit :-)  *freu*

Gruß
Roqador


----------



## RoGash (8. August 2010)

Sholazarbecken wär auch sehr nice!


----------



## Annovella (8. August 2010)

Geile sache :-) Super Arbeit


----------



## Roqador (8. August 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich  bräuchte mal eure Hilfe :-)

Gab es nicht mal bei einer Klasse die Fähigkeit die Sicht um 30% oder so zu vergrößern ? 
Ich meine nicht das "Adlerauge" des Jägers.

Bin mir sicher es gab oder gibt  sowas evtl. war es auch "Buff-Food".
Ich könnte damit noch schönere Bilder bauen :-)

Danke für eure Mithilfe

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Cicer (8. August 2010)

http://de.wowhead.com/item=5507

Meinst du das?


----------



## Roqador (8. August 2010)

ah ja , möglich, werd ich gleich mal meinen Ingi rauskramen und testen
Danke


----------



## Roqador (8. August 2010)

Neues Panorma Online 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Panorama 10: Azshara
[url="http://dont-move.com/sw/azshara2.html"]http://dont-move.com/sw/azshara2.html[/url]
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 13:00 Uhr
Server: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannorothr[/font]


*NEU: Ab sofort arbeitet "Skip" mit bei der Erstellung der Panoramen. *
*Die ersten Bilder hat er schon geliefert und das erste Panorama ist auch schon Online (Azshara)*
*Vielen Dank und auf gute Zusammenarbeit*

Grüße
Roqador und Skip


ps.: Updates auch immer in ersten Thread nachlesbar


----------



## Jengor (8. August 2010)

Du hast die Biokuppel in Nethersturm verlinkt, statt Azshara.


----------



## Cicer (8. August 2010)

Immer wieder gerne Roq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Falls irgendjemand Wünsche für ein bestimmtes panorama hat, einfach hier reinschreiben oder mit eine PN schicken... Werde dann nach Möglichkeit eins machen.. 
Am besten auch gleich reinschreiben, von wo es aufgenommen werden soll bzw was drauf sein soll
MfG


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (8. August 2010)

ich will dir eines sagen: DAS IST GEIL


----------



## Bronzefisch (8. August 2010)

Ihr liefert hier echt Gute Arbeit! Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor dem dunklen Portal wär doch auch eine gute Stelle. 

MfG Bronzefisch


----------



## Cicer (8. August 2010)

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und Dunkles Portal lässt sich machen^^


----------



## Roqador (8. August 2010)

Danke für die Info
Falschverlinkung Azshara ist korrigiert. 
Am Besten aber Browsercache löschen, ansonsten wird das Falsche immer noch angezeigt.


Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Cicer (8. August 2010)

Ich werde morgen um 0:00 Uhr ein Panorama von Thralls Gebäude erstellen...
Findet auf dem Server Mannoroth statt, falls jmd interesse hat


----------



## Roqador (9. August 2010)

und wieder ein Neues...


Panorma 11: Winterquell *NEU mit Live-Schneefall ^^*
http://dont-move.com/sw/winterspring.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.20210 18:45
Server: Kult der verdammten

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Weitimwald (9. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit die du dir gemacht hast
Ich finde allle Panoramen sehr gelungen, SW ist der Hammer


----------



## Roqador (9. August 2010)

und weiter gehts .... ^^

Panorama 12 Sturmwind Teil 8 (im Panorama verlinkt mit den anderen)
Ab sofort alle neuen Panoramen in wesentlich verbesserter Qualität
http://dont-move.com/sw/sw4.html
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.20210 13:15[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Server: Kult der Verdammten[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Grüße[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Roqador[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]


----------



## Roqador (9. August 2010)

next.........

Panorama 13: Durotar **aktualisiert 09.08.21:45**
http://dont-move.com/sw/durotar.html
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 08.08.2010 11:00[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Grüße[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Roqador und Skip[/font]


----------



## Cicer (9. August 2010)

In 1 Stunde ist es soweit... Vor Thralls Gebäude auf Eu-Mannoroth wer kommen will
Wer kommt bleibt dann auch bitte "still" stehen, damit er auch drauf ist
MfG Skip


----------



## Roqador (10. August 2010)

next.....

Panorama 14: Sturmwind Teil 9 **aktualisiert 10.08.15:00**
http://dont-move.com/sw/altstadt1.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 14:03
Server: Kult der verdammten

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Roqador (10. August 2010)

next............


Panorama 15: Arathi **aktualisiert 10.08.15:30* *
http://dont-move.com/sw/arathi2.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 20:00
Server: Kult der verdammten
*Bemerkung*: versucht mal direkt in die Sonne zu sehen (evtl. zoom)

Gruß
Roqador


----------



## Chrisjee (10. August 2010)

Wieder gute Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cicer (10. August 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Wieder gute Bilder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dankeschön ;D


----------



## Roqador (10. August 2010)

next..........

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Panorama 16: Tausend Nadeln
http://dont-move.com/sw/tausend.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]15:00 Uhr[/font]
Server: [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]EU-Mannoroth [/font][/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font][/font]


----------



## Blutdürster (10. August 2010)

jo sieht wieder mal super aus.


----------



## insertscarynamehere (10. August 2010)

ohne Worte echt...

aber nicht, weils schlecht sein sollte, sondern weil es einfach so atemberaubend gut (!!!) ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (10. August 2010)

kann man sowas auch als Hintergrund fürn Desktop machen ? wäre endgail^^


----------



## Grushdak (10. August 2010)

Habe dieses Topic mal /gemeldet -
allerdings nicht wegen der üblichen Gründe - nein -
vielmehr wegen der Einzigartigkeit und der Arbeit für die WoWler.

Es sollte irgendwie zum Sticky werden

(für die Erinnerungen an das "alte" WoW)

Klasse Arbeit ... Danke!!


----------



## BobaBasti (10. August 2010)

Gute Orte wären noch aus Nordend: Heulender Fjord
 	Sturmgipfel bei Ulduar zum Beispiel
 	Flussnabel in Sholazar

 	Azeroth: Ungoro beim Vulkan in der Mitte
 	Vieleicht eine der Hauptstädte 
 	Die Viertel von IF so gemacht wie das mit SW einmal rundherrum!



 	Grooooßes Lob sind echt super-mega-klasse gemacht 
 	Darauf als Zwerg ... natürlich Bier (aba nur Ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
 	/vote for sticky

 edit: kann man acuh bewegte dinge einfügen ?


----------



## Cicer (10. August 2010)

Ja man kann bewegte Objekte einfügen, siehe Winterspring screen, der schnee der fällt ( http://dont-move.com/sw/winterspring.html )
Wir haben demnächst übrigends auch vor in einem Startgebiet auf irgendeinem Server(Wahrsch. Mannoroth oder auf Kult der Verdammten) ein Panorama von einem der Startgebiete zu erstellen... Datum, Zeit und Server werden dann in nem Post hier bekanntgegeben...
@Bobabasti: Sholazar ist ne verdammt gute Idee... das Land hat Atmosphäre und beim Flussnabel kann man glaub auch nen regenbogen screenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Zeit sind wir auch dabei, die Gebiete, die sich in Cataclysm Stark verändern zu screenen(zB Tausend Nadeln, Azshara, Sw, OG) Weitere folgen natürlich ;D

MfG Skip und Roqador


----------



## Roqador (10. August 2010)

*Danke Danke Leute für das Lob:-)*

ich beantworte einmal ein paar Fragen hier gesammelt.

Als Desktop müsste technisch eigentlich machbar sein, nicht auf Knopfdruck denk ich mal *grübel grübel* aber wenn ich mir das so überlege müsste es gehen.
Momentan habe ich aber nicht die Zeit dazu das rauszufinden/rauszuarbeiten ;-) aber ich habs mir notiert.

Ich (wir, Skip ist jetzt ja auch mit dabei) haben natürlich noch Erweiterungen geplant, die  ich aber noch nicht verrate.
Eine davon war als erster Test mal das Minigame "Geheimgang nach Ogrimmar.." hier, aber noch anderes.

Danke für die Ortsvorschläge, ich reise jeden Tag schon rum und schau mir die Locations an.

Sticky wäre nicht schlecht, aber leider sind die  buffed Mitarbeiter / Moderatoren usw. extremst unkommunikativ.
Habe mehrere pm´s  geschschrieben und  auch div. emailadressen bei buffed aber ich bekomme nicht mal eine Antwort... schade

Als erstes soll mal Sturmwind noch etwas erweitert werden zu den täglichen neuen.
Wie ihr schon bemerkt habt erstellen wir pro  Tag zur Zeit mindesten 2 neue, manchmal sogar 3.

Dir Grafik war das erste was seit heute entschieden verbessert wurde.

Morgen gibts ne Überraschung, es kommt eines das bisher mein Liebling ist, Qualiliät, Ambiente und Feature :-) - lasst euch überraschen...

Vielleicht könnte ja jemand mal genau die Locations zusammenschreiben wo extreme Änderungen mit dem Addon kommen damit
wir die sozusagen vorher noch konservieren^^ Aber bitte dann schon etwas genauer ;-)

weiterhin viel Spass

Grüße
Roqador und Skip


----------



## Roqador (11. August 2010)

next und bisher mein Lieblingpanorma :-)
Hab jetzt alles aus der Grafik rausgekitzelt was geht. 
Nur zur Info: Es handelt sich bei diesem Bild um unbearbeitete Screenshots
also original Aufnahmen aus dem Spiel heraus.

Panorama 17: Beutebucht *neu mit Sound*
http://dont-move.com/sw/bb2.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 13:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

viel Spass


----------



## XxBeowulfxX (11. August 2010)

alter OMG xDD wie bekommst du in beutebucht sound UND(!!) diesen effekt mit der sonne hin? oo


nice work


----------



## Roqador (11. August 2010)

next....... mal zu den Trollen ins Hinterland


Panorama 18: Hinterland Bruchhauer
http://dont-move.com/sw/bruch.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 18:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten


----------



## Cicer (11. August 2010)

> Ihr liefert hier echt Gute Arbeit! Weiter so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gesagt getan...
Hier ist Panorama 19: Verwüstete Lande - Das dunkle Portal
http://dont-move.com/sw/dunkles.html
Aufnahmedatum/-zeit: 08.08.2010 23:10
Server: Mannoroth

Ich hoffe euch gefällts ;D *auf den Blitz stolz bin*

MfG Skip


----------



## Roqador (11. August 2010)

next...........

Panorama 19: Verwüstete Lande - Das dunkle Portal
http://dont-move.com/sw/dunkles.html 
Aufnahmedatum/-zeit: 08.08.2010 23:10
Server: EU-Mannoroth


----------



## Keks des Jahres (11. August 2010)

Also man kann es ja gar nicht oft genug sagen, einfach der Hammer! ^^
Sind wirklich sehr schöne Panoramen (richtiger Plural??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und jetzt ja sogar noch mit Sound... Hut ab!!^^
Und diese Effekte mit der Sonne sind auch einfach schön anzusehen ... vor allem in Beutebucht zwischen der Statue und dem Baum... SUPER! ^^
Aber werdet ihr bei 3 Stück am Tag nicht zu schnell fertig... wollt ihr nicht sagen so 2 am Tag reichen? Ich mein ich freu mich über 3 am Tag aber wäre schade wenn innerhalb der nächsten Woche ( ok sooo schnell wirds wohl nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) die Gebiete schon durch wären. 

Naja also auf jeden Fall super Abreit ihr beide.. weiter so... und so ein Panorama irgendwie für den Desktop hinzubekommen wäre natürlich richtig nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (11. August 2010)

*@Keks des Jahres*
das is noch die Euphorie weil alles so super klappt bei uns :-)

Ich denke wir werden uns auf so 2 am Tag max. einpendeln, kostet ja auch Zeit  ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Cicer (11. August 2010)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die Länder sind groß... Man kann sie ja öfters panoramieren(Neologismus ftw)..
Vom Schlingendorntal haben wir jetzt 2 Panoramen, aber da gehn noch weitere 2 wenn wir wollten...
Wir haben ja inzwischen von einer stadt schon 5-6 stück, was bei insg. 8 Städten 48 Panoramen sind, die 16 tage abdecken würden.
Und bis Cata is ja auch nichtmehr allzulang hin, oder?^^

Edit: *Roqador zustimm* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


MfG Skip und Roqador


----------



## Veeenom~ (11. August 2010)

/vote for sticky &so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

oah beutebucht ist richtig nice geworden :O


----------



## phamo (11. August 2010)

Also muss sagen, bin echt beeindruckt...ist viel Arbeit und Zeit die da investiert wurde/wird. Ganz klasse finde ich auch den Sound sowie die Transferringe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weiter so! Wenn sich mehrere ran setzen würden, könnte man bekannte Gebiete komplett "panoramisieren(?)" - in 2 Jahren schauen sich das bestimmt viele mal gerne an, wie es früher im Brachland usw. aussah ;P


/vote4sticky


----------



## Cicer (12. August 2010)

Brachland hab ich mir auch überlegt zu panoramieren, aber das is leider nur einöde und da gibts nix besondere... das einzige ist vllt der ort der später mal zweigeteilt wird, der aber auch einfach nur flach ist...
Ich werd aber heute bzw. morgen mal schaun was sich da ergibt... vllt den sonnenunter bzw aufgang zu erwischen, wäre bestimmt geile atmosphäre^^


----------



## Ghazemeister (12. August 2010)

Hammermaessig... vorallem schneefall und den sonneneffekt. wirklich respekt und macht weiter so


----------



## genenesis12 (12. August 2010)

eine gute idee wäre villeicht auch noch bilder von instanzen


----------



## Sezulad (12. August 2010)

@Cicer

Eventuell die Höhlen des Wehklagens.
Der Eingang da ist super toll, mit den Palmen, Raptoren und dem kleinen See, wird sicher klasse.

Beutebucht ist...klasse geworden, mit dem Sound entsteht wieder ganz neues Feeling.

Editie Screenshoots werden schöner wenn ihr mal beim erstellen "V" drückt, sonst sieht man sowas rotes im Bild, und das sieht nicht sonderlich schön aus.

MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonfire64 (12. August 2010)

Mit dem panorama wäre sicher super, um boss guides visuell zu erklären, zum beispiel, arthas mit positionen ringsum und halt markierten zielen und textfeldern wo drin steht wer was machen muss, müsste man aber bestimmt auf nem privatserver machen, weils sonst nicht machbar sein wird, die phasen zu erklären, da der raid ja schliesslich auch in die phase rein muss ) Interessiert mich deshalb sehr, da ich raidleader bin und so könnte man taktiken sicher gut visualisieren. Vor allem bei halion, der ist im mom bei uns n ziemlicher knackpunkt, weil wir momentan nicht die stammbesetzung haben :/ Und den neuen muss es erst noch erklärt werden, da failen noch viele und ich denke so n panorama guide könnte da sehr helfen, wenn das geht...

LG

Drago


----------



## Cicer (12. August 2010)

Stellt "V" nicht die namensplakette ein und aus?^^
Und das mit den sachen in die panoramen reinschreiben ist ne Menge arbeit... wer sich das antun will, vielspaß
@ Genenesis: Haben uns schon ein paar Instanzen überlegt, die sich auch mit Cata verändern werden... vom aussehen und von der besetzung^^


----------



## Sezulad (12. August 2010)

Ja, das sieht nicht schön aus, wenn man halt die Namen in dem Panorama sieht, darum "V" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (12. August 2010)

Ist Skíp zufällig Mage und hat letztens von Allianz zu Horde getranst?^^

Aber @Topic: coole Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joscho (12. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> Fullquote



Das nenne ich Kunst 
Klasse gemacht. Hoffe für den Autor das auch die Klickparanoiden es sich anschauen


----------



## Andey_124 (12. August 2010)

@Vorposter
Musste das ein Fullquote sein? :/

@TE
Spitzen arbeit, bei sowas bin ich Baff^^
Wenn du Inspiration für noch Sowas brauchst, wie wärs mit Shatt, in dier Luft, sozusagen als halbkugel die unten zu ist "U" <- etwa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dickes Lob!

MfG Andey


----------



## Cicer (12. August 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ist Skíp zufällig Mage und hat letztens von Allianz zu Horde getranst?^^
> 
> Aber @Topic: coole Sache
> 
> ...




Kommt darauf an wer Fragt XD
Aber ja, der bin ich^^

@andey_124
Wir planen da atm etwas ähnliches, wenns klappt, wirds euch umhauen^^

@ Sezulad
Dafür müsst man im Interface menü unter namen was umstellen... und NPC Namen kommen ab jetzt auch nichtmehr vor, habe ich in den neusten Panoramen ausgestellt, auch wenns mich nicht sonderlich stört^^

MfG Skip


----------



## Roqador (12. August 2010)

next.............

Panorma 20: Kristallsangwald
http://dont-move.com/sw/kristall.html
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 02:14[/font]


----------



## Kiséki (12. August 2010)

Ich finde die Idee richtig klasse und hab mir mal erlaubt in meinem Blog Werbung dafür zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://ayu.nerd-zone.de

Übrigens hätte ich gerne einen Ausblick von Donnerfels aus ^^ Oben über das schöne weite Mulgore... *träum*


----------



## Roqador (12. August 2010)

@Kiséki
Danke für den Blog :-)

dann werd ich mich mal auf den weiten Weg nach Mulgore machen.
Komme mir in den letzten Tagen wie ein Handelsreisender vor ;-)

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Roqador (12. August 2010)

next........ und episch ;-)

Panorma 21: Ulduar
http://dont-move.com/sw/ulduar.html
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 02:24[/font]


----------



## BobaBasti (12. August 2010)

ui schön ulduar und kann mich da Sezulad anschließen der eingang ich schick da angel ich immer mit twinks^^


----------



## Andey_124 (12. August 2010)

@ Cicer: 
Da bin ich mal gespannt^^ Btw, habt ihr ne Domain oder whatever auf der alle Panoramen aufgelistet ist oder so?^^
Und ich hätte noch ein Motiv, das Sholazarbecken ;D

MfG Andey


Edit: Ulduar find ich schön geworden, und es scheint 3D wenn man mit den Wolken und den Polarlichtern rumspielt ;o


----------



## Roqador (12. August 2010)

@Andey_124

siehe Signatur ;-)


----------



## Cybereule (12. August 2010)

Ich mag den Threadtitel nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du sollst mit Cata auch weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die schönen Orte (Uldum ftw <3, Deepholm, Vashj'ir!!!!) und auch die alten Orte mit den neuen Wasser und Lichteffekten <3 (Ratschet Sonnenuntergang am Floß). Woah würd ich das geil finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syracrus (12. August 2010)

Ich muss auch mal ein *dickes, dickes Lob* loswerden!!!

Das sieht so hammergenial aus, alleine auf so eine Idee zu kommen.... mein liebstes ist ja Winterquell ( romantische Schneestimmung ).


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Macht nur weiter so das lädt man sich doch gerne auf den Pc um in "Erinnerungen" zu schwelgen.


----------



## Roqador (13. August 2010)

next...........


Panorma 22: Tanaris
http://dont-move.com/sw/tanaris.html
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 10.08.2010 20:26[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Freyen (13. August 2010)

Wow, die neuen sehen ja auch wieder klasse aus! Mit Sound und Effekten.

Nochmals ein dickes Lob an euch. 
Klasse fände ich alle Hauptstädte im Stil von Stormwind.

Und wie wäre es mit den Düstermarschen? Da könnte man sich auf der Bergkette die zum Meer abgrenzt positionieren (wo der Angler ist),
dann hätte man die Marschen auf der einen Bildhälfte und den Meerblick mit den ganzen Wracks auf der anderen.


----------



## Roqador (13. August 2010)

*@Freyen*

*Roqador holt sein prall gefülltes Notizbuch aus der vom vielen Reisen  verstaubten Hose und notiert
"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Düstermarschen, Bergkette, Angler,M[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]eerblick,Wracks"[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Grüße[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Roqador[/font]


----------



## Roqador (13. August 2010)

next......

Panorma 23: Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
http://dont-move.com/sw/hellfire.html
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 03:30[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Dieses Panorama war sehr aufwendig in der Erstellung [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]auf wenn man es ihm nicht gleich ansieht. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"](bestehend aus zig Einzelbildern die erst mal passend zusammengefügt sein wollen )[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Vielen Dank an die super Arbeit von Cicer (Skip) *[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]


----------



## Cicer (13. August 2010)

Danke für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen und danke Roq für die Erwähnung der Schwierigkeit des letzten Bildes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skikurt (13. August 2010)

richtig hübsch gemacht weiter so !


----------



## Andey_124 (14. August 2010)

@ Cicer
Ich meine Eher eine richte Seite, nicht den Thread im forum
wo man vielleicht auch Bewerten kann, nochmal sagt was ihr benutzt, vllt ein kleines How to ;o

MfG Andey

Edit: für diese seite würd ich dann überall Werbung machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (14. August 2010)

next........
Heute zwei neue Erweiterungen in der Reihe "Konservierung von Sturmwind" ^^

Panorma 25:
http://dont-move.com...swbruecke3.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 11:33
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 24:
http://dont-move.com...kathedrale.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 23:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Trools (14. August 2010)

Eine wirklich TOLLE Sache!

Ihr macht mit Eurer Arbeit viele Classicspieler sehr glücklich, da Ihr die einzig brauchbare Möglichkeit gefunden habt, die "alte heile Welt" zu sichern und fast schon begehbar zu machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Videos sind zu groß und meist unscharf... außerdem gucken die immer in die falsche Richtung... ) 

Es würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr Euch jetzt erst einmal auf den Classic-Inhalt konzentrieren würdet, da dieser bekanntlich bald sehr verändert wird. Und wenn Ihr jetzt noch jedes Panorama mit Sound unterlegt... das wäre echt bombastisch!


VIELEN DANK für die bisherige Arbeit und dafür, was noch kommen mag!!

Hochachtungsvoll,
Trools




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malokos (14. August 2010)

Also ich find das ganze super und ich hab mir mal die Demos geladen und geschaut was da so alles geht. was mich am meisten daran stört ist die KRpano werbung, die zerstört dann das gesammte bild. Habe mich an der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel mal probiert und shcicks dir gleich mal als PM wenn dir das Motv gefällt kannst du auch gerne die "Rohbilder" haben und die neu konvertieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fehlt leider auch n kleiner Fleck im Himmerl, aber ich habe keine Lust mich nochmal nachts um 3 oder so auf den Berg zu stellen und das nochmal zu screenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far Malokos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (15. August 2010)

Ab sofort gibt es im Ursprungsposting ganz oben (Link ist in der Signatur) 
immer eine Vorausschau auf kommende Panoramen.

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Roqador (15. August 2010)

next............


Panorma 26: Donnerfels *2 Stk.* mit Link 
http://dont-move.com/sw/donner.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 12:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

have fun 
Roq


----------



## Roqador (16. August 2010)

next..........


Panorma 26: Ogrimmar classic Teil 1
http://dont-move.com/sw/tal.html
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 01:22[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Breoal (16. August 2010)

Ihr seid einfach nur PERVERS!!
Danke Roq und Cicer! Genial!

MFG Breoal


----------



## Roqador (16. August 2010)

next.........

Panorma 28: Dunkelküste Teil 1
http://dont-move.com...nkelkueste.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:31
Server: Kult der Verdammten

*Bemerkung: *
*Dunkelküste für Blumenfreunde :-))*
Zur Info : Es handelt sich um *original *und *unbehandelte  *Screenshots.
Es wurde nur alles aus WoW und der Grafikkarte rausgeholt was möglich ist.

Grüße
Roq


----------



## Roqador (17. August 2010)

next..........


Panorama 30: Astranaar
http://dont-move.com/sw/astra1.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:42
Server: Kult der Verdammten


Panorama 29: Dunkelküste Teil 2
http://dont-move.com/sw/dunkelkueste1.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten


----------



## Cicer (17. August 2010)

Hier mal ein kleiner *push* für den Thread... soll ja nicht untergehen ;D
Achja euch erwartet demnächst wieder eine Neuerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (17. August 2010)

Super Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie wärs mal mit einem Foto von einer Ini?^^


----------



## Cicer (17. August 2010)

Stellst du dir eine bestimmte vor?^^


----------



## Chrisjee (17. August 2010)

> Stellst du dir eine bestimmte vor?^^


Zb. beim Lichkönig. 
Genau in die Mitte stellen.


----------



## Crush351 (17. August 2010)

Cicer schrieb:


> Stellst du dir eine bestimmte vor?^^



Keine Ahnung...Mc vlt?
oder HdZ 4^^
Oder normal Strat
oder Bsf
oder Hdw
oder...
oder...
.
.
.
^^


----------



## Fad-K (17. August 2010)

Hammergeile Idee! Bin zum Fan mutiert ^^


----------



## pedda_w (17. August 2010)

Die Links sind sauber und die Panrorama-Bilder sind echt Hammer.....Die Sonnenstrahlen oder der Schneefall in Arathi...echt klasse! weiter so!


Dickes GZ zu den super gelungenen Bildern....das sind Errinerungsstücke die man nach Cata wieder ausgraben kann und sich an die gute Alte Zeit erinnern


----------



## Freyen (17. August 2010)

Das zweite von der Dunkelküste gefällt mir total! (also das ohne Blümchen ^^") 
Die Stimmung bei Nacht... grusel *macht die Gruselmusik an und schaut sich das Bild nochmal an* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (18. August 2010)

next..... 
Überraschung für die alten Hasen^^


Panorama 31: hmhmh ;-)
http://dont-move.com/sw/oo.html
Aufnahmedatum: -
Server: -
ja wo ist Cicer(Skip) denn da hingefallen ? 
Wir haben beide natürlich  keine Ahnung wie das passieren konnte ;-)


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (18. August 2010)

Würd mal gllatt auf Schwarzfels tippen@Panorama31


----------



## Roqador (18. August 2010)

ne da war er nicht, gar nicht mal in der Nähe, er war bei den Zwergen wo ;-)


----------



## Roqador (18. August 2010)

next 6 .... dafür aber jetzt 1 oder 2 Tage Pause *schwitz*

Panorama 32-38 Sturmwindausbau (noch nicht vollständig)
http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html
Aufnahmedatum: die letzten 3 Tage
Server: Kult der Verdammten
*Bemerkung*: Geht einfach vom Markplatz aus (Link) Richtung Altstadt
dann seht ihr schon wohin wo es jetzt weitergeht.
Neu sind: 2 x Burg, 2 x Zwergenviertel, 1 x Burgplatz, 1 x Greifenmeister sowie 
in den alten Panoramen Transferringe/Links  aktualisiert


----------



## Roqador (20. August 2010)

next.......... 


Panorama 39 **NEU* mit grenzenloser Freiheit ^^ 360 Grad Looping**
http://dont-move.com/sw/menethil.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 18:28
Server: Kult der Verdammten
Gesamtbildgröße ist über 200 MB
Das optimale Erlebnis wenn man 2 25" Monitore nebeneinander stellt und den 
Browser über die volle Größe beider Monitore aufzieht. Dann 50 cm vor die Monitore 
sitzen, scollen und loopen - das rockt :-)))

viel Spass Roq


----------



## Cybereule (20. August 2010)

Meld deine (eure) Entwürfe mal bei einer Fan-Art Seite an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und macht mit Cata weiter, mehr will ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Undo (20. August 2010)

super arbeit. hut ab.

warum haben den soviele angst vor nem link ? ???

zu tode gefürchtet ist auch gestorben...


----------



## Loony555 (20. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> next.....
> Überraschung für die alten Hasen^^
> 
> 
> ...




Oha, Old Ironforge! Lange nicht gesehen...
Ist aber riskant; habe schon von Leuten gelesen, die von Leuten gehört haben, dass deren Schwager nen 14 Tage Bann bekommen haben, weil er da unten rumgekrochen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr schönes Panorama jedenfalls... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cicer (20. August 2010)

> Oha, Old Ironforge! Lange nicht gesehen...
> Ist aber riskant; habe schon von Leuten gelesen, die von Leuten gehört haben, dass deren Schwager nen 14 Tage Bann bekommen haben, weil er da unten rumgekrochen ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




dingdingding 100 Punkte für Loony555^^
Ich weiß dass es riskant ist, aber ich habe gehört es wird sich mit Cata verändern, also isses mir das wert ;D


----------



## Roqador (21. August 2010)

next..........

Panorama 40 Süderstade
http://dont-move.com...uederstade.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 16.08.2010 22:46
Server: Kult der Verdammten


----------



## Micro(welle) (21. August 2010)

sehr sehr schöne Idee


----------



## Anato (21. August 2010)

Ich finde, da ihr den Winter festgehalten habt, könntet ihr nun auchmal zum Frühling kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dem für Rpler Weltbekannten Stillwhisper Tümpel vor Silbermond, mit Wasserfall und Blick zum Immersangwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Top Arbeit macht weiter so, freu mich schon auf Silbermond *grins*

ps.: Natürlich bin ich auch voll dafür wie zu anfang beschrieben einen direkt vergleich von bestimmten Orten mit Cata zu haben (am besten mit 2 überreinander liegenden Panoramen die man mit beibehalten der Position einfach per klick wechseln könnte, würde das gehn?)


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





pps.:  kleiner Tipp, schreib ingame mal ein Ticket, am besten mit 1link von BB^^ die GM`s helfen dir bei sowas sicher gern, sei es sichtweite etc. pp. man unterschätze den support von blizz nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (21. August 2010)

@Anato

da ich kein Elfenfreund bin *hust* (Untoter oder Zwerg) kenne ich die Gegend  um Silbermond weniger,
aber wenn Du mir genau sagst wo der Viewpoint ist (Koordinaten)  sollte das machbar sein. 

Wenn Du dann noch Datum/Uhrzeit sagst (zwischen 16:00 und 3 Uhr früh^^ )  und den Server, dann kannst Du gerne mit aufs Bild ;-)
Außer ich muss erst einen auf 20leveln damit ich hin kann , also sollte das Gebiet entweder für lvl 6 passen oder ich bekomme für den 
Fotographen Begleitschutz , hehe. (oder es ist auf dem KDV)

Das mit dem Wechseln der Panoramen ist technisch bestimmt machbar auch wenn ich aktuell keine Lösung dafür hätte, aber 
ich werd mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen^^

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## 1stVampire (21. August 2010)

Hey echt nett, die Panorama-Ansichten!


----------



## Anato (21. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> @Anato
> 
> da ich kein Elfenfreund bin *hust* (Untoter oder Zwerg) kenne ich die Gegend  um Silbermond weniger,
> aber wenn Du mir genau sagst wo der Viewpoint ist (Koordinaten)  sollte das machbar sein.
> ...




würde mich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sonntag habe ich frei, können ja die Abenddämmerung abpassen?! Und an sich nicht schwer zu finden, ist ja direkt vor Silbermond *grins* auch mit lvl 1 ists nur ein bisschen lauferei (hab leider keine Chopper 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) der Server ist die Aldor, wenn du mir jetzt aus Erfahrung sagen könntest wann Dämmerung ist, (also die uhrzeit) dann kann ich sicher einige rpler dafür begeistern mit aufs bild zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (21. August 2010)

Anato schrieb:


> würde mich freuen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ich war eben mal da (19:00) und da wars noch sehr hell, also denke ich wirds vielleicht so um 19:30  Uhr dämmeriger. Den Sonnenuntergang aber glaube ich sieht man nicht, zu viele Bäume.
Ich schau nachher nochmal rein um das abzuchecken, ich hätte morgen aber Zeit ^^ Wenn Du also willst, leiere was an :-)

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Anato (21. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> also ich war eben mal da (19:00) und da wars noch sehr hell, also denke ich wirds vielleicht so um 19:30  Uhr dämmeriger. Den Sonnenuntergang aber glaube ich sieht man nicht, zu viele Bäume.
> Ich schau nachher nochmal rein um das abzuchecken, ich hätte morgen aber Zeit ^^ Wenn Du also willst, leiere was an :-)
> 
> Grüße
> Roqador




jo mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde sogar noch ne gute stelle kennen, je nach lust und Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgenluft, die Ansammlung 2er Häuser weiter nördlich wäre auch geeignet, denke ich mal, da man wunderbar auf das eine Dach kommt, naja werd mir morgen die 2Orte nochmal genau angucken. Ich halte mir dann Abends frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps.: haste den schonmal mit einen Gamemaster gesprochen?


----------



## Roqador (22. August 2010)

next.......

Panorama 41 Dalaran bei Tag
 http://dont-move.com/sw/dalaran2.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 20.08.2010 14:046
Server: Kult der Verdammten


----------



## Vedhoc (22. August 2010)

Echt geile Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anato (22. August 2010)

Wenn du magst meld dich bei Amadeus (priester), Anato (jäger) oder Arandor (Dk) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hoffe es bleibt bei heute abend, gegen 19uhr?!


----------



## pharazon/anub (22. August 2010)

klasse sache das ganze. Respekt


----------



## Sezulad (22. August 2010)

TE, du hast meinen vollen Respekt.
Sehr schön,detaillierte Arbeit.


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

Cool, fasziniert mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (22. August 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]next......[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]Kurzfristig eingeschoben aus aktuellem Wunsch von Anato, Gilde Blaublutbande
Panorama 42 und 43 Silbermond 1 +2 
http://dont-move.com...silbermond.html
http://dont-move.com/sw/silber2.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 22.08.2010 19:54 / 20:12
Server: die Aldor[/font]


----------



## Roqador (24. August 2010)

next...

Panorama 44 Unterstadt (wieder mit *full 3D - looping*, uneingeschränkte Bewegung)

* *Achtung* *NEU ** 
*Vorführmodus* d.h. wenn ihr nach dem Start *keine!* Tasten/Maus drückt, 
erfolgt ein ca. 60 Sekunden dauernder automatischer Flug zu verschiedenen 
Punkten Dieser Modus wird bei jedem reload neu gestartet. 
Man kann jedoch jederzeit selbst die Kontrolle übernehmen. 
http://dont-move.com...unterstadt.html
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 23.08.2010 00:18
Server: Kult der Verdammten

have fun
Roqador


----------



## Kalle1978 (24. August 2010)

Lustige Idee


----------



## Darkdamien (24. August 2010)

gute idee, gefällt mir


----------



## Roqador (25. August 2010)

das Forum hat leider den Anfangsthread mit allen Links zerschossen :-(
 - solange das nicht  wieder i.O. ist  keine neuen -


----------



## Roqador (25. August 2010)

next ..... Dank ZAM der in Windeseile den Thread wieder restauriert hat :-)

Panorama 45
http://dont-move.com/sw/Nagrand.html

Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 12.08.2010 13:40[/font]


----------



## Raxon22 (25. August 2010)

cool


----------



## Réin - Dun Morogh (25. August 2010)

Wenn man sowas sieht, weiß man wirklich wieder, warum man WoW spielt.
Solche Bilder zu sehen ist...man kann es nicht anders sagen...Episch.

Hut ab vor so einer Leistung.


P.S: Kann mir evt einer sagen, warum bei mir Screen´s immer unscharf sind? Egal, ob ich Bilder mit Grafikauflösung Ultra oder niedrig aufnehme..Nie sind die Bilder scharf sondern immer verschwommen.


----------



## Roqador (25. August 2010)

Réin schrieb:


> P.S: Kann mir evt einer sagen, warum bei mir Screen´s immer unscharf sind? Egal, ob ich Bilder mit Grafikauflösung Ultra oder niedrig aufnehme..Nie sind die Bilder scharf sondern immer verschwommen.



Frage: 
Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Dein WoW scharf ist und nur die Screenshots nicht.
Ein Screenshot wird normalerweise immer genau so wie das was Du siehst, hmhmhm
Nimmst Du die WoW Funktion um die Screenshots zu machen oder externe Software ?
Welche Grafikkarte hast Du, welche Treiber und welche Grafikkarten-Hardware-Einstellungen dazu ?
Schick mir mal per PM so einen unscharfen Screenshot und am besten die Antworten dazu.

Grüße
Roq


----------



## Cybereule (26. August 2010)

Beim dem Verloreren Insel Panorama hast du ein schwarzes Dreieck vergessen!


----------



## Roqador (26. August 2010)

next...

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Panorama 46 Wegkreuz
http://dont-move.com/sw/cross2.html
Server: Kult der Verdammten 20.07.20010 15:37[/font]


----------



## Freyen (26. August 2010)

Undercity ist ja mal klasse geworden! 

Wieder ein dickes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von mir!


----------



## Esda (26. August 2010)

Wo stehst du da bei XR? Das ist so schön hoch...


----------



## Mondokir (26. August 2010)

Erinnert mich ein wenig an Google Streetview 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich möchte nicht darauf hinweisen, dass dies auch schlecht sei. Nein! Ich finde es wirklich großartig dass man sich durch Städte und Landschaften klicken kann. Man fühlt sich wie im Spiel! Einfach Fantastisch.


----------



## DeathDranor (26. August 2010)

Echt genial gemacht. Die Insel von Quel'Danas wäre noch super. Von dem Punkt aus wo man sich von Shat dorthin portet. Oder in Sunwell beim Sonnenbrunnen mit der Quest für Quel'Delar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (26. August 2010)

@Cybereule
Danke für den Hinweis. Habe ich doch komplett übersehen, was ne Schamperei..tzzzzz. Ich glaub ich mach zuviel, da schleichen sich Fehler ein , hmpf :-(
Wird umgehend korrigiert, sorry.

@Esda
da muss ich erst wieder hinreisen und das überprüfen, bei den vielen Aufnahmen in letzter Zeit kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern

und Danke an alle für euer Lob :-) *freu*

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Andey_124 (26. August 2010)

Finally \o/
Jetzt werden Roqador und Cicer fame durch deren Arbeit, dank dem "superSticky", höhö
Ich warte immernoch auf Shattrath 360° 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Andey


----------



## Roqador (26. August 2010)

Andey_124 schrieb:


> Finally \o/
> Jetzt werden Roqador und Cicer fame durch deren Arbeit, dank dem "superSticky", höhö
> Ich warte immernoch auf Shattrath 360°
> 
> ...





na gut , ich flieg heute mal über Schatt und schau mir die Sache an :-)

Grüße
Roq


----------



## Druidna (26. August 2010)

Also Ich finde das wirklich super. Aber meiner Meinung solten wir uns mehr an Azeroth orientieren den die Scherbenwelt geht ja nicht verloren. Achso wenn du evtl ne Website machst und da alles verlinkst und so, evtl findet sich ja jemand von hier der dir hilft, hast du bestimmt genügend klicks solltest du die Seite zB so gestalten das auch Engländer/Englischsprechende sie kapieren, um Werbung drauf machen zu lassen. 
Achso was mri auch sehr gefällt das man jetzt sozusagen zwishcen den Gebieten "hinund herlaufen" kann zB in Sw und das es Sound gibt denn der wird ja evtl auch verändert. Hab mir das in Booty Bay angeschaut und sofort gute Laune bekommen wegen der Musik


----------



## Roqador (26. August 2010)

next 2...
Sturmwindausbau 47 Tal der Helden + 48 Bank
http://dont-move.com/sw/sw_tal.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]http://dont-move.com/sw/sw_bank.html 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 14.08.2010 22:00 / 22:10[/font]


----------



## Druidna (26. August 2010)

Schade hättste was gesagt wär ich Kdv nach Sw als Hordler gekommen ^^


----------



## Roqador (26. August 2010)

wenn Du mit auf ein Panorama willst brauchst nur zu sagen, 
dann informiere ich Dich per PM hier wenn ich das nächste mache^^

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## BeautifulOblivion (26. August 2010)

Ich finde wirklich großartig, was du da machst! Besonders die musikalische Untermalung mit der jeweiligen Musik aus der Zone finde ich richtig super! Mach weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (26. August 2010)

Bin richtig begeistert. Ich halte mal Ausschau nach ner tollen Aussicht, damit ich sie in den Thread posten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andey_124 (27. August 2010)

Sturmwind is ein Riesiges Multipanorama, respekt.
wenn du da weiter machst vielleicht ein paar idee'n:
Tiefenbahn nach IF? ;D
Hafen Nach Darnassus? ;D
Und Vielleicht mim Greifenmeister nach Exodar, is zwar nich spiel"realität" aber dann hätte man alle Allistädte beisammen
Achja, man kommt mit dem "Alten Schlüssel" immernoch nach og 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exicoo (27. August 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> dito. und dieses	.to macht mich doch ein bissel stutzig. klicke ja sonst auch alles mögliche an was es so gibt, aber hier... möge sich der erste trauen bitte *grinst*






Fámeless schrieb:


> Möge sich der erste mutige Krieger aus der Meute zu erkennen geben, der die Bälle hat auf den Link zu klicken !



Warum habt ihr immer so Schiss nen Link anzuklicken? Wenn man den Link sieht, weiß man doch, was sich dahinter verbirgt.
Naja, wer keinen Virenschutz hat ist selbst Schuld...


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (27. August 2010)

Wie angedroht, habe ich mich mal auf die Suche gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Orte in Desolace, die, meiner Meinung nach, nicht vergessen werden sollten, da dieses Gebiet mit Cataclysm ja extrem umgestaltet wird:

1. Desolace (Sargeron)
Koordinaten: (76/19) Anmerkung: von der umgestürzten Säule aus hast du nen schönen Rundumblick

2. Desolace (Kodofriedhof)
Koordinaten: (50/62)

3. Desolace (Sar'therissstrand)
Koordinaten: (28/78)


Und noch 1 im Steinkrallengebirge:

- Steinkrallengebirge (Schwarzwolfschnellen bei den Scherwindklippen)
Koordinaten: (66/53)


Hoffe sie gefallen dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cicer (27. August 2010)

> 1. Desolace (Sargeron)
> Koordinaten: (76/19) Anmerkung: von der umgestürzten Säule aus hast du nen schönen Rundumblick
> 
> 2. Desolace (Kodofriedhof)
> ...



Darum werde ich mich wohl kümmern,dann kann Roq derweil was anders machen, denn der hat glaub ich sowieso schon viel um die Ohren...^^


----------



## Roqador (27. August 2010)

Cicer schrieb:


> Darum werde ich mich wohl kümmern,dann kann Roq derweil was anders machen, denn der hat glaub ich sowieso schon viel um die Ohren...^^



*Da hast Du recht und Danke Dir  :-)*


Gut dass ich zur Zeit eh nicht spielen will, drum ist dieses Projekt ja entstanden. 
Zeit dazu hätte ich jetzt nicht mehr *fg*

Grüße
Roq


*@Andey_124*
Danke - Tiefenbahn ist guuuut, habe ich glatt vergessen, tzzzzzz
In Zukunft wird es mehr solche Sachen wie die Schlüssel geben (schon in Kürze) ^^ 
Aber ich werde nur ganz dezente Hinweise auf so etwas in der Panoramankündigung geben, hehe.


----------



## Laget_Om (27. August 2010)

Moin moin,


meinen allergrößten Respekt vor dieser mühseligen Arbeit. Hut ab, Verbeugung und Daumen hoch. 
Wirklich ganz große Klasse, ich werde euch weiter empfehlen!


Mit begeisterten Grüßen,
Abelard Lindsay - pansionierter Postbote und passionierter Überbringer schlechter Nachrichten


----------



## Roqador (27. August 2010)

next....


Panorama 49 Schattrrath
http://dont-move.com/sw/schatt.html
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Server: Kult der Verdammten 26.08.2010 16:40[/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]


----------



## Marrow (27. August 2010)

Google Street View 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (27. August 2010)

einfach gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so wie google-earth nur halt hier wow-earth XD


----------



## DaScAn (27. August 2010)

@ Roqador 

Hammergeile Arbeit die Du (Ihr) da leistet.

Super. Weiter so und ein herzlichen Dank an dieses "Angebot"


----------



## Faransol (27. August 2010)

Sticky pls 

Tolle arbeit.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mofuhh (27. August 2010)

wann machsten dein nächstes? ich bin zwar Hordler aber für ein kleines Bild hab ich keine Angst vor paar Wachen und aggresiven Allys ;-)


----------



## Roqador (27. August 2010)

also das nächste mache ich mit meinem Sturmwind Fotograf "Esaurus" auf der
Strasse  so ca.  vor den Läden "ehrliche Klingen" und "Begrenzte Immunität".
Denke so um 17:00 Server KDV

Gruß
Roq


----------



## Cartman666 (27. August 2010)

Tolle Sache, da bekommt man richtig Lust, selber mal mit sowas zu expermientieren. Ich hoffe nur, Dein Webspace macht nicht schlapp.


----------



## Andey_124 (28. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> next....
> 
> 
> Panorama 49 Schattrrath
> ...



Wuhu mein erwartetes Shatt, Dankeschön <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Is super geworden ^-^

mfg Andey


----------



## madmurdock (28. August 2010)

Lol, sogar mit Mausumkehrfunktion.


----------



## Taknator (28. August 2010)

machst du das professionell? würde mich nicht wundern wenn ja sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## Andey_124 (28. August 2010)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Lol, sogar mit Mausumkehrfunktion.



wo hast du die?
Ich kanns nur umstellen, dass ichs wie eine pdf datei rumziehen kann.


----------



## Roqador (28. August 2010)

Taknator schrieb:


> machst du das professionell? würde mich nicht wundern wenn ja sieht richtig gut aus



Nein, hab das erste vor ca. 3 Wochen erstellt, siehe meinen Blogeintrag vom 5.8.2010 ^^

Gruß
Roq


----------



## Duskfall334 (28. August 2010)

gefällt mir.
aber wo ist ironforge?
hab ichs übersehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlekien (28. August 2010)

Ist es möglich die Ansichten auf dem PC zu speichern, und wenn ja, welche Programme brauch ich dann um die anzusehen?

LG Michael

PS: Währe GEIL als Bildschirmschoner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sezulad (28. August 2010)

@Roq

GZ zu deinem ganz eigenen Buffed - Topic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (28. August 2010)

Harlekien schrieb:


> Ist es möglich die Ansichten auf dem PC zu speichern, und wenn ja, welche Programme brauch ich dann um die anzusehen?
> 
> LG Michael
> 
> ...



auf dem PC speichern geht so einfach nicht, denn 1 Panorama besteht aus mindesten 1 html Datei, 1 xml-Datei, einer flashdatei + 2 dazu gehörigen  sowie einem Ordner mit 20 bis 300 Bildteilen je nach Größe. Ist eben so ausgelegt dass es einem Klick über web ohne Probleme läuft. Natürlich könnte man das auch lokal laufen laufen aber dann müsste ich einen fileserver betreiben und ne Anleitung schreiben und und und, dann würde es aber die jetzige Lösung übers Web noch nicht nicht geben da ich dafür keine Zeit gehabt hätte ;-)

Eine einigermassen als Bildschirmschoner brauchbare Lösung habe ich übrigens schon gefunden. Mit Windows xp gehts ganz einfach als aktiv Desktop und bei Windows 7 mit dem Gadget "ActiveDesktop"

Gruß
Roqador


----------



## Roqador (28. August 2010)

next...
Panorama 50 Späherkuppe Westfall
http://dont-move.com/sw/spaeher.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 19.08.2010 13:11[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Kilou (28. August 2010)

sehr coole idee muss ich sagen :-)

wirklich ein toller einfall um sich die zeit bis zum addon zu vertreiben und noch dazu kann man auch anderen damit noch ne freude machen. 
zumindest hab ich mich gefreut die ganzen "alten" orte nochmal zu sehen ohne dafür extra ins game zu müssen. und dann noch alles 360° Rundum... was will man mehr :-)

weiter so Roqador und Cicer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (29. August 2010)

*next 5.... (dafür aber erst wieder ab Dienstag neue )*
*
*
*Die aktuell neusten 5 Panoramen* (51 bis 55) sind mehr extra aufgelistet.
Ihr findet sie, wenn ihr Sturmwind ([font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html*[/font]) aufruft und von dort aus 
Richtung Altstadt und in die Altstadt selbst geht.
Server: Kult der Verdammten 28.10.2010 17:00-18:00
Bemerkung: "_Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, was sich hinter bestimmten Toren so abspielt_"

*Achtung:* Soeben hat das Forum leider den ersten Übersichtsthread wieder zerschossen beim Abspeichern bzw. zeigt nur alles in html-source an .
Ich hoffe das Zam dies aber bald wieder repariert.

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Zombiejoe (29. August 2010)

Großes Lob ich finde das *total genial*! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Tirisfal Panorama wär schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crush351 (29. August 2010)

Hat sich ja erledigt^^


----------



## TheEwanie (29. August 2010)

Exakt so sieht er auch aus.


----------



## Roqador (29. August 2010)

Ob und welchen Mehrwert so ein *komplettes *Zitieren bringt,  
erschliesst sich wohl nur dem Schreiber selbst *kopfschüttel* ,
vielleicht aber das Lesen des vorletzten Postings von mir. (nun 3 m über diesen ) -  Mann oh Mann ! 

Ohne jemanden zu Nahe zu treten, aber manchmal  frage ich mich schon 
ob und was sich der ein oder andere beim Erstellen so denkt.

Roqador


----------



## BobaBasti (29. August 2010)

ähm da is wohl was schiefgelaufen ...^^ sehe nur wirrwarr


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

Dito, wird sicherlich heute noch behoben.


----------



## H24Lucky (29. August 2010)

Denke mal so sollte es aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*"Hallo Leute,
da ich eigentlich nur noch auf Cataclysm warte, ist mir etwas eingefallen um die Zeit etwas zu verkürzen.
Ich (wir) werden jede Woche oder kürzer (zur Zeit am Tag 2x ) von bekannten Orten ein Panorma erstellen.
Cicer (Skip) arbeitet mit bei der Erstellung der Panoramen. Vielen Dank dafür, super Arbeit !!!!

Unser eigener Sticky hier ist das Sturmwind-Panorma mit 
akt. 15 verlinkten Unterpanoramas die laufende erweitert werden.
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]**[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]in Sicht: Tiefenbahn, Ödland, Nordhain, aber erst ab Montag/Dienstag da heute 5 neue *schwitz*^^
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Sortierung neueste Panoramen oben[/font]

**Die aktuell neusten 5 Panoramen (51 bis 55) sind mehr extra aufgelistet.**Ihr findet sie, wenn ihr Sturmwind (http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html) aufruft und von dort aus **Richtung Altstadt und in die Altstadt selbst geht.**Server: Kult der Verdammten 28.10.2010 17:00-18:00**Bemerkung: "Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, was sich hinter bestimmten Toren so abspielt"*
*Panorama 50 Späherkuppe Westfall
**http://dont-move.com/sw/spaeher.html*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 19.08.2010 13:11[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

Panorama 49 Schattrath
**http://dont-move.com/sw/schatt.html*
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 26.08.2010 16:40[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]

Panorama 47/48 Sturmwindausbau  Tal der Helden und Bank
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw_tal.html*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]*http://dont-move.com/sw/sw_bank.html** 
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 14.08.2010 22:00 / 22:10[/font]

Panorama 46 Wegkreuz
**http://dont-move.com/sw/cross2.html*
*Server: Kult der Verdammten 20.08.20010 15:37

Panorama 45
**http://dont-move.com/sw/Nagrand.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 12.08.2010 13:40[/font]

Panorama 44 Unterstadt (wieder mit full 3D - looping, uneingeschränkte Bewegung)
* Achtung NEU * 
Vorführmodus d.h. wenn ihr nach dem Start keine! Tasten/Maus drückt, 
erfolgt ein ca. 60 Sekunden dauernder automatischer Flug zu verschiedenen 
Punkten Dieser Modus wird bei jedem reload neu gestartet. 
Man kann jedoch jederzeit selbst die Kontrolle übernehmen. 
**http://dont-move.com...unterstadt.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 23.08.2010 00:18
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Kurzfristig eingeschoben aus aktuellem Wunsch von Anato, Gilde Blaublutbande
Panorama 42 und 43 Silbermond 1 +2 
**http://dont-move.com...silbermond.html*
*http://dont-move.com/sw/silber2.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 22.08.2010 19:54 / 20:12
Server: die Aldor

Panorama 41 Dalaran bei Tag
**http://dont-move.com/sw/dalaran2.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 20.08.2010 14:046
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 40 Süderstade
**http://dont-move.com...uederstade.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 16.08.2010 22:46
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 39 *NEU* mit grenzenloser Freiheit ^^ 360 Grad Looping*
**http://dont-move.com/sw/menethil.html** 
**Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 18:28
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 32-38 Sturmwindausbau (noch nicht vollständig)
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html*
*Aufnahmedatum: die letzten 3 Tage
Server: Kult der Verdammten
Bemerkung: Geht einfach vom Markplatz aus (Link) Richtung Altstadt
dann seht ihr schon wohin wo es jetzt weitergeht.
Neu sind: 2 x Burg, 2 x Zwergenviertel, 1 x Burgplatz, 1 x Greifenmeister sowie 
in den alten Panoramen Transferringe/Links aktualisiert

Panorama 31: hmhmh ;-)
**http://dont-move.com/sw/oo.html*
*Aufnahmedatum: -
Server: -
hmhmh, wo ist Cicer (Skip) denn da hingefallen ? keine Ahnung ;-)

Panorama 30: Astranaar
**http://dont-move.com/sw/astra1.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:42
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 29: Dunkelküste Teil 2
**http://dont-move.com...kelkueste1.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 28: Dunkelküste Teil 1
**http://dont-move.com...nkelkueste.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 01:31
Server: Kult der Verdammten
Bemerkung: 
Dunkelküste für Blumenfreunde :-))
Zur Info : Es handelt sich um original und unbehandelte Screenshots.

Panorma 27: Ogrimmar classic Teil 1
**http://dont-move.com/sw/tal.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 01:22[/font]

Panorma 26: Donnerfels 2 Stk. mit Link 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/donner.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 12.08.2010 12:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 25: Bruecke SW
**http://dont-move.com...swbruecke3.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 11:33
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 24:Kathedrale
**http://dont-move.com...kathedrale.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 23:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorma 23: Höllenfeuerhalbinsel
**http://dont-move.com/sw/hellfire.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 03:30[/font]

Panorma 22: Tanaris
**http://dont-move.com/sw/tanaris.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 10.08.2010 20:26[/font]

Panorma 21: Ulduar
**http://dont-move.com/sw/ulduar.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 02:24[/font]

Panorma 20: Kristallsangwald
**http://dont-move.com/sw/kristall.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 11.08.2010 02:14[/font]

**Panorama 19: Verwüstete Lande - Das dunkle Portal
**http://dont-move.com/sw/dunkles.html** 
Aufnahmedatum/-zeit: 08.08.2010 23:10
Server: EU-Mannoroth*

*Panorama 18: Hinterland Bruchhauer
**http://dont-move.com/sw/bruch.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 11.08.2010 18:20
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 17: Beutebucht *neu mit Sound*
**http://dont-move.com/sw/bb2.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 13:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 16: Tausend Nadeln
**http://dont-move.com/sw/tausend.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]15:00 Uhr[/font]
Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 15: Arathi 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/arathi2.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 20:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten
**Bemerkung: versucht mal direkt in die Sonne zu sehen (evtl. zoom) ;-)*[/font]

*Panorama 14: Sturmwind Teil 9
**http://dont-move.com/sw/altstadt1.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.2010 14:03
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 13: Durotar 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/durotar.html*
*Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 08.08.2010 11:00[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 12: Sturmwind Teil 8 (ab jetzt mit verbesserter Grafik)
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw4.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 09.08.20210 12:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorma 11: Winterspring NEU mit Live-Schneefall ^^
**http://dont-move.com...nterspring.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.20210 18:45
Server: Kult der Verdammten
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 10: Azshara
*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 13:00 Uhr
**http://dont-move.com/sw/azshara2.html*
[/font][/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannorothr[/font]*[/font][/font]

*Panorama 9: Biokuppel Nethersturm
**http://dont-move.com/sw/bio.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 24:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 8: Ogrimmar 
**http://dont-move.com/sw/og.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 08.08.2010 21:30
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Erstes Multilink-Panorma
Panorama 3-8: Sturmwind 3 +4 +5 +6 +7 +8 +9 + ...
**http://dont-move.com/sw/sw.html*
*Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 07.08.2010 00:10 / 08.08. 15:00/20:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 2: Nagrand
**http://dont-move.com...nd/nagrand.html*
*(Meine zweite Domain da eminenter Platzmangel ;-)
Aufnahmedatum/Zeit: 06.08.2010 13:00
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Panorama 1: Dalaran
**http://dont-move.com/sw/dalaran.html*
*Aufnahmadatum/Zeit: 06.08.2008 00:30
Server: Kult der Verdammten

Bedienung und Tips: Panoramen sind auch mit der Maus navigierbar, sowie rein- und rauszoombar mit Maus Scrollrad oder shift/STRG 
(siehe auch Steuerleisten und Transferringe im Bild). 
TIP: Wenn man das Browserfenster mit der Maus unten rechts vergrößert/verkleinert 
(und nur dann) wird die Steuerleiste und der gesamte Inhalt immer richtig skaliert.

Da manche Panoramen wie z.B. Sturmwind, laufend erweitert werden, ist es erforderlich den Browsercache ab und zu zu löschen,
da ansonsten die neuen Transferringe/Links zu den neuen Gebieten im Panorama nicht sichtbar sind.

Hier die versprochene kleine oft nachgefragte Erklärung zur Erstellung solcher Panoramen.
Ausgangsmaterial sind ganz normale Screenshots. Man braucht dazu mehrere Reihen (hoch/mittel/tief) da man sie ja aus ego-Perpektive aufnehmen muss.
Für Nagrand zB. ca. 30 Stück. Außerdem muss ja runherum alles komplett zu sehen sein sonst gibts schwarze Flecken ;-)
Mit einem geeigneten Programm aus diesen Screenshots dann ein einzelnes großese Panorama erstellen. Es gibt diverse freeware dafür, ich verwende aber ein etwas professionelleres (AutoPano 2 Pro). 
Dieses fertige Bild muss nun in einem beliebigen Grafikprogramm etwas bearbeitet werden um Fehler, hell/dunkel usw. zu korrigieren die evtl. durch das Zusammenschieben der vielen überlappenden Bilder entstanden sind. 

Jetzt kommt der letzte Schritt. Aus der fertigen Grafik ein 360° Panorama erstellen das auch im Web steuerbar ist. 
Aus der einen großen Grafik werden erst mal wieder bis zu ca. 300 kleine Grafiken erstellt, da sonst die Ladezeit im Web
beim Aufruf, bewegen und scrollen zu lange dauern würde. Der Geamtspeicherplatz für ein Panorma ca. 2 bis 40 MB je nachdem aus wie vielen Screenshots es zusammengebaut wird.

Hier gibt es wieder verschiedenen Tools auch Freeware, ich verwende dazu krpano-Tools. Diese sind zwar sehr 
umfangreich und etwas komplex aber die Möglichkeiten unendlich. Ich habe auch erst angefangen zu lernen damit. 
Damit wird dann eine Flashdatei, xml und html Datei erstellt. Der Rest wird manuell zusammengebaut (Sound , Multimedia, Hotspots usw. )
Das gesamte Zusammenspiel wird dann ausgehend von einer html Datei im Flashteil und mit xml gesteuert.

So,das wärs mal im Schnelldurchlauf ;-)

Viel Spass

Grüße
Roqador

Ergänzung1: 
Keine Angst vor Jacascript. Das Javascript ist lediglich zum Anzeigen der Flashdatei, da das nicht anders geht und die Domain hab ich seit über 10 Jahren und sie ist in Deutschland gehostet. Bin übrigends schon seit über 4 Jahren hier registriert. Ihr dürft mir schon trauen. 
Prinzipiell gebe ich euch aber recht, ein gesundes Mißtrauen ist heutzutage nie schlecht."* 

Gute Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (29. August 2010)

*@H24Lucky*



H24Lucky schrieb:


> Denke mal so sollte es aussehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Danke Dir*, habs erstmal so wieder reinkopiert ins Original, die Feinheiten mach ich noch 
Die Moderatoren sind wohl noch im Bett ;-)

Grüße
Roqador


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

Roq, kleiner Schönheitsfehler

Anstatt "zum Greifenmeister" würd ich lieber "zum Greifenhorst" schreiben, hört sich etwas schöner an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (29. August 2010)

Sezulad schrieb:


> Roq, kleiner Schönheitsfehler
> 
> Anstatt "zum Greifenmeister" würd ich lieber "zum Greifenhorst" schreiben, hört sich etwas schöner an
> 
> ...



Danke - ist geändert 

Gruß
Roq


----------



## Andey_124 (29. August 2010)

Hey Roq!
Ich wollt dich auf nen Kleinen Fehler hinweisen
Da wo du "zum Park" verlinkt hast, gehts eigentlich zum Zaubererviertel.
Den Park kannst du in dem Panorama bevors zum Hafen runtergeht zu dem Viertel mit den Grünen Häusern verlinken.
Grüße
Andey


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

Danke dir Roq !

Edit:

Wurde nicht geändert, irgendwie *grübel*

so far..Sezu ^^


----------



## Roqador (29. August 2010)

lösch mal Deinen Browsercache , das Problem hab ich täglich wenn ich was ändere ^^


----------



## H24Lucky (29. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> *@H24Lucky*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schön copy- paste auf der ersten seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (29. August 2010)

Andey_124 schrieb:


> Hey Roq!
> Ich wollt dich auf nen Kleinen Fehler hinweisen
> Da wo du "zum Park" verlinkt hast, gehts eigentlich zum Zaubererviertel.
> Den Park kannst du in dem Panorama bevors zum Hafen runtergeht zu dem Viertel mit den Grünen Häusern verlinken.
> ...



Ja das weiss ich schon ^^
aber das war das zweite oder dritte Panorama und danach hab ich auf dieser Seite von SW
nichts mehr groß gemacht sondern mich um die andere Seite von SW gekümmert und die anderen Panoramen. 
Gibt noch mehrere Fehler aber die verrate ich nicht ;-) da ich nicht alles auf einmal ändern kann.

Ist aber demnächst geplant die Seite von SW  da aufzuräumen und auszubauen :-)

Problem ist eigentlich nur die Zeit :-) 

Grüße
Roq


----------



## Sezulad (29. August 2010)

Hab ich gemacht, geht jetzt, danke Roq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (30. August 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> Ohne jemanden zu Nahe zu treten, aber manchmal  frage ich mich schon
> ob und was sich der ein oder andere beim Erstellen so denkt.


Denken ist Stress - deswegen ersparen sich viel das.


----------



## phaatom (30. August 2010)

echt supper das ich einer so eine arbeit macht


----------



## Roqador (31. August 2010)

next....

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 56 Tiefenbahn in Sturmwind und kleinere Updates in Sturmwind*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com/sw/bahn.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 27.08.2010 11:08[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]


----------



## Roqador (1. September 2010)

next....
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 57 bis 59 Startgebiet Allianz (wird zum Teil von Orks übernommen)*[/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com...lli_start1.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com...lli_start2.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com...lie_start3.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 26.08.2010 22:00[/font][/font][/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font][/font][/font]


----------



## Naho (1. September 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> next....
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 57 bis 59 Startgebiet Allianz (wird zum Teil von Orks übernommen)*[/font]
> http://dont-move.com...lli_start1.html
> http://dont-move.com...lli_start2.html
> ...



man sieht bei allen 3 immer dasselbe Panorama


----------



## Roqador (1. September 2010)

oops wird gleich geändert, da hat mich das Forum ausgetrickst ^^

Gruß 
Roq


----------



## Roqador (2. September 2010)

next ...

Panorama 60 Ödland
http://dont-move.com/sw/oed1.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 17.08.2010 19:43[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]


----------



## Roqador (3. September 2010)

next...

Panorama 61 Sturmwindausbau Übungsplatz
http://dont-move.com/sw/swk.html
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: Kult der Verdammten 29.08.2010 19:45[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]


----------



## Andey_124 (3. September 2010)

Bemerkung: "_Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, was sich hinter bestimmten Toren so abspielt_"

Also Roq du Sau ;o
Also ich weiß es jetzt, haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sturmwind is im großen und ganzen komplett bis auf magierviertel, oder?


----------



## Roqador (5. September 2010)

Andey_124 schrieb:


> Bemerkung: "_Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, was sich hinter bestimmten Toren so abspielt_"
> 
> Also Roq du Sau ;o
> Also ich weiß es jetzt, haha
> ...



ja hauptsächlich Magier, ein paar Strassen, Hinterhof und spezielle bekannte Räume die oft genutzt werden, aber ansonsten wirds langsam :-)

zum anderen: *psssst* wer es nicht findet, findet es eben nicht, hehe, kommen noch mehrere Einblicke denke ich  *lach*
/salute
Roq


----------



## Roqador (5. September 2010)

next...
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Panorama 62 Sturmwindausbau Kathedralenplatz 2
http://dont-move.com/sw/kath22.html
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Server: Kult der Verdammten 30.08.2010 18:08[/font][/font]


----------



## Roqador (6. September 2010)

next 3...
Panorama 63-65 Desolace 1 + 2 + 3
http://dont-move.com/sw/desolace1.html
http://dont-move.com/sw/desolace2.html
http://dont-move.com/sw/desolace3.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 04.09.2010 22:50[/font][/font]


----------



## Eloquia (6. September 2010)

Riesen großes Lob!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht fantastisch aus und es ist einzigartig schön.

Wenn ein Thread ein Sticky verdient hat, dann wohl dieser!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roqador (6. September 2010)

Eloquia schrieb:


> Riesen großes Lob!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke *verbeug*
Roq


----------



## Dling (6. September 2010)

Wers braucht.
Sry Leute aber das is vergeudete Zeit.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Wers braucht.
> Sry Leute aber das is vergeudete Zeit.


Troll dich!


Es macht Leuten eine Freude, wenn es etwas gibt, was sinnvoller genutzt werden kann, dann nenne es mir! (keine RL-Vergleiche) Denn mir macht der TE damit eine Freude, zwar nicht so eine, wie ich sie habe, wenn mir im RL etwas gutes passiert, aber dennoch! Mich verärgerst du nur mit solchen Kommentaren!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber es bleibt dabei: Troll dich!


----------



## Roqador (6. September 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Wers braucht.
> Sry Leute aber das is vergeudete Zeit.



Dann nehme ich einmal an Deine Zeit  ist wesentlich besser genutzt, 
wahrscheinlich mit  Daylies, Inis oder den x-ten neuen Char hochziehen.

Foreneinträge lesen und darauf antworten kommt allerdings in der 
vergeudeten Zeit noch vorher, würde ich auf alle Fälle zukünftig weglassen.

Einen konkreten sinnvollen Vorschlag hätte ich allerdings für Dich : 

*Einfach etwas Nachdenken wenn möglich und als Steigerung davon*
*wenns geht, **noch vor dem Antworten  von Forumsbeiträgen.*

einen noch sinnvollen Abend 
Roqador


----------



## werbaer (6. September 2010)

Tolle Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielen Dank dafür! Bin schon gespannt auf mehr.


----------



## Cybereule (6. September 2010)

Roqador schrieb:


> Dann nehme ich einmal an Deine Zeit  ist wesentlich besser genutzt,
> wahrscheinlich mit  Daylies, Inis oder den x-ten neuen Char hochziehen.
> 
> Foreneinträge lesen und darauf antworten kommt allerdings in der
> ...



Hach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gut formuliert!


Da sehe ich jedoch eine Idee zum Panorama: Die geheime Trollstadt oder sie Echoinseln in Cata, das wäre mal was :> (Hast du eigentlich ein Beta Zugang?Verdient hättest du ihn!)


----------



## Cicer (7. September 2010)

Es gibt sogar einen eigenen buffed.de-Newseintrag dafür: http://www.buffed.de/wow/features/6689/WoW-Cataclysm-360-Grad-Panoramen-von-Azeroth-mit-WoW-Cataclysm
Also ja, er hat einen Betazugang ;D
Die trollstadt ist in Cata glaub ich nichts mehr besonderes, falls sie denn noch existieren sollte... Aber ich hatte, glaube ich zumindest, mal eins Roq geschickt... denn in meinem Ordner is das fertige panorama auf alle fälle zu finden^^
MfG


----------



## Roqador (9. September 2010)

next...
Panorama 66 Steinkrallen
http://dont-move.com/sw/steink.html
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Server: [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]EU-Mannoroth 05.09.2010 11:26[/font][/font]


----------



## Vaikilli (9. September 2010)

Kult der Verdammten rockt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overskilled (9. September 2010)

Das Pano von Sw 22 isn bissl schief .. aber egal das einfach nur geil würde mich freuen wenn du auch so "Vorher_Nachervergleiche" machst ...

Das von Steinkrallen is wieder ziemlich gut gelungen respekt was du da anstellst obwohl einige bissl schief sind is es trotzdem tolle leistung ich würd sowas nich zusammenbringen

Respekt!


----------



## Brannys (10. September 2010)

Wer wartet nicht auf Cataclysm. 
Das ewige geplapper von täglichen Berichten, mit Bildchen und Videos, mit Meinungen und Spekulationen, das hängt einem aber auch bereits aus dem Hals.

Langeweile ohne Ende, ich brauche nicht mal mehr Frostmarken.
Da macht man sich auch schon mal lustig über Cataclysm, vielleicht ist alles gar nicht sooo toll, wie immer berichtet wird. 

Naja, schaut mal auf 	http://aedx.web.offi...m/bullshit.aspx , da gibts was zum schmunzeln, bis Cataclysm kommt.


----------



## Roqador (13. September 2010)

next...

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Panorama 67 Sturmwind Gefängnis*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*http://dont-move.com/sw/gefaengnis.html*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*Server: Kult der Verdammten 09.09.2010 20:08*[/font]


----------



## Hrvatska (13. September 2010)

altaaa...
nice nice work!
ich würde dir raten die alten dinge festzuhaten damit man dan ein vorher-nacher vergleich machen kann!


----------



## refload (13. September 2010)

Zieeeemlich cool gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dakne für die Mühe!


----------



## khain22 (13. September 2010)

ehm ich hab ne frage weis das das nix mit dem thread zu tun hat aber wie erstellt man selbst einen thread kann mir das vlt jemand eben erklären


----------



## Snorry (13. September 2010)

sowas sollte niemals verschwinden,daran werden wir uns in paar jahren mit freude erinnern


----------



## Cicer (14. September 2010)

Snorry schrieb:


> sowas sollte niemals verschwinden,daran werden wir uns in paar jahren mit freude erinnern



Wird es denk ich mal auch nicht, da die ganzen panoramas auf Roqadors Website gehostet sind un er die denk ich mal nicht aufgeben wird^^


----------



## Haxxler (27. September 2010)

Durch ein Versehen wurde der Thread hier geschloßen, obwohl keinerlei Verstoß gegen die Forenregeln besteht. Möchte mich hier nochmal beim TE dafür entschuldigen. Auch wir Moderatoren sind nur Menschen und machen manchmal Fehler. Der Thread ist nun wieder geöffnet und wird hoffentlich wieder reichlich mit Feedback und tollen Bildern gefüttert. 

MfG, Haxxler.


----------



## Vranthor (27. September 2010)

Ich sag nur:


*Not Found*
 The requested URL /sw/azshara2.html was not found on this server.

Und das bei fast allen Panorama-Aufzeichnungen.


----------



## Ganos (27. September 2010)

jo, total schade ...


----------



## Cicer (2. Oktober 2010)

Die ganzen Panoramebn sollten übrigends wieder funktionieren ;D


----------

